# Question for the Ladies.



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

No not you Vlastan.

Need to get Mrs C new wallet/purse. Nothing too bulky.

Whats hip, stylish, fun, cool etc?


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

Louis Vuitton according to the gf


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

What do you mean NOT ME?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

a nice FCUK purse.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

LOL @ jampoTT's FCUK idea!!! She's a grown up woman , not 15 year old ( i hope  )!!

Gary, your best bet is either something by Louis Vuitton(as mentioned above), but avoid the 'brown' stuff as its quite common. Or if you are feeling flush, she will love you even more, if you got a 'Dior' item.

www.dior.com

www.vuitton.com (click on 'product collections' once english is selected, its a very badly designed flash site which is tempremental)

Good Luck 

P.S. I'm feeling a bit worried that i know all the information above.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I likes 'em young and FCUK accessorywear is an absolute must.....

I'm gonna start wearing FCUK gear and jeans with white bits on the arse and thighs as some kind of artistic anti-fashion statement. I won't be wearing it to look trendy and hip (or whatever the word on the street is these days) but will instead be wearing it to point out how ridiculous it all looks.

Gary, how about some (fake) Burberry stuff. All the classy birds in Cardiff have it. And the blokes, despite the dress policy in ALL city centre pubs being "No Burberry" (I kid you not, them's the rules folks!)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> but avoid the 'brown' stuff


Kev, I thought garyc specifically didn't want any Lord V in this thread....


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Gary,

I'd like a new purse if you're buying....preferably Fendi or Celine not as common as the rest. Black would be nice or soft red leather would match the interior of the car! ;D

I think she would like a Fendi one though. If I can remember the designer bag & purse website I usually look at I'll post it here. They are usually 25% cheaper! ;D

PJ


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

As promised here is the link for designer handbags and purses (take note guys!) http://www.designerhandbagdepot.com/handbags.htm.

Lots of very swanky stuff here, lots of links....no excuses for not buying your lovely other halves something classy now chaps! 

Fendi handbag for me just in case someone is looking! :
PJ


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

How about a little something from Prada?

http://www.raffaello-network.com/ra...range=Prada Womens Wallets Fall-Winter 2002/3


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> As promised here is the link for designer handbags and purses (take note guys!) http://www.designerhandbagdepot.com/handbags.htm.
> 
> Lots of very swanky stuff here, lots of links....no excuses for not buying your lovely other halves something classy now chaps!
> 
> ...


Having just looked at the site Fendi can feck off!!

What's wrong with an Aldi carrier bag anyway? :-*

Mart.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

Firstly, apologises as I shouldn't be looking at this thread as it was addressed to the women!! :-[

I can tell you what NOT to get. LV, Fendi & Chanel are common as muck (just get on my morning train and you see why! Don't do it!! Definitely very Essex bird.......

If you fancy sometime less subtle but still quality gear, why not try Mulberry? If you do find anything interesting from the Mulberry catalogue/website, drop me an IM, I get 50% discount on all Mulberry goods. Yes, I said 50%!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmm I agree LV far too common even in black. I personally like Lulu Guinness bags and shoes but they wouldnt be everyones taste (please will someone post if they can get a discount.. )

I'd pick a designer you know she will like then go for a simple design which has enough space for change. Buy same colour as her favorite handbag (bet it's black). I'd also recommend buying in person so you get to feel the softness of the leather and type of fastenings...

btw I'd NEVER buy a handbag for a lady unless she has shown you the EXACT one she likes. I find it pretty difficult to find a bag that I really like, imo there is no way a bloke is going to get it right 

Louise


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> LV, Fendi & Chanel are common as muck (just get on my morning train and you see why! Don't do it!! Definitely very Essex bird.......
> 
> If you fancy sometime less subtle but still quality gear, why not try Mulberry? If you do find anything interesting from the Mulberry catalogue/website, drop me an IM, I get 50% discount on all Mulberry goods. Yes, I said 50%!


Thing is, we bought Mulberry for my Mother (key fob and coin purse iirc) so it may not be politically astute for me to do the same for wife. :-/

Do you work for Mulberry? I do quite like their stuff. We have an ex-HP colleague who left to work in marketing there - you may know her.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> hmm I agree LV far too common even in black. I personally like Lulu Guinness bags and shoes but they wouldnt be everyones taste (please will someone post if they can get a discount.. )
> 
> I'd pick a designer you know she will like then go for a simple design which has enough space for change. Buy same colour as her favorite handbag (bet it's black). I'd also recommend buying in person so you get to feel the softness of the leather and type of fastenings...
> 
> ...


Damn. This is proving to be a far harder task than I thought.  

Mrs C is a bit picky (NO NOT PIKEY )

Quote, "LV is too gauche"; "Prada is designed by gay men to make women look stupid and ugly" ( Ditto Versace and D&G); Dior is for ladies who lunch wearing too much make-up"; no comment on Fendi or Celine......likes Chanel.

Chanel? Hmmm. BUT her fav bag is a 1940s Chanel evening bag - she collects antique clothes and old stuff. Â Where the fcuk am I gonna find out about old Chanel wallets?........Will check out Lulu Guiness (any relation?)

Perhaps I'll just get her some gardening tools......or a kitchen appliance.......

Cheers all, willl keep you informed.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Having just looked at the site Fendi can feck off!!
> 
> What's wrong with an Aldi carrier bag anyway? Â :-*
> 
> Mart.


There's a man who's confident in his relationship. 

Perhaps you want to modify the post to say, 'Just looked at the website and it seems very reasonable (or even cheap) to please my woman.' 

Pays dividends in the long run you know......


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I likes 'em young and FCUK accessorywear is an absolute must.....
> 
> I'm gonna start wearing FCUK gear and jeans with white bits on the arse and thighs as some kind of artistic anti-fashion statement. I won't be wearing it to look trendy and hip (or whatever the word on the street is these days) but will instead be wearing it to point out how ridiculous it all looks.
> 
> Gary, how about some (fake) Burberry stuff. All the classy birds in Cardiff have it. And the blokes, despite the dress policy in ALL city centre pubs being "No Burberry" (I kid you not, them's the rules folks!)


Now I have noticed this but failed to get het up enough to post a rant next door. It probably merits one Tim. Why do the scumbags go for Burberry? I saw a baddy on Coronation Street with a silly, too tight beige check baseball cap on - and they NEVER feature baseball on the Street. What gives? Do they need stringing up?

BTW Odd Cardiff dress code and I think the ironic anti-fashion statement may go down well - do post a picture of your self. You should probably include a poly football top and grow a quick goaty too     ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What do you mean NOT ME? Â


No offence V. It's just you are usually first to post on ladies-only threads and you didn't strike me as a man who is at one with handbags. 

What do you suggest? One that is made out of scrotal/penis skin so that one can rub it at will and turn it into a suitcase?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You all forgot Asprey. 

Looks like a trip to Old Bond Street and Selfidges in the week...................................it's gonna cost for sure, but she's worth it (well actually she was a bit snotty with me last night, but that's OK )

I might even get laid.....it is her birthday after all   ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Gary, how about some (fake) Burberry stuff. All the classy birds in Cardiff have it. And the blokes, despite the dress policy in ALL city centre pubs being "No Burberry" (I kid you not, them's the rules folks!)


I can understand this - Burberry (and Stone Island) are associated with football hooliganism (which I know is particularly a problem in Cardiff).

Lots of pubs in football cities don't want people wearing this gear as trouble seems to follow these labels.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I can tell you what NOT to get. LV, Fendi & Chanel are common as muck (just get on my morning train and you see why! Don't do it!! Definitely very Essex bird.......


Hmmmm, very likely to be fake! Fendi handbags usually start at Â£450 - Â£1100 so the real thing is rare! Â ;D



> Having just looked at the site Fendi can feck off!!
> What's wrong with an Aldi carrier bag anyway? :-*
> Mart.


Charming, some nice bloke you are! It's not far away from your birthday. _Note to self Mart would like a nice lilac shell suit and a pair of Kappa trainers for his birthday. Keep away from the Breitling counter! ;D_

PJ
:-*


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Coolest of the cool, JP Tods top quality top style, shoes are excellent too especially the driving loafers


----------

